# Electrician Apprenticeship (at 35 years of age)



## brit (4 Aug 2004)

I am considering taking a redundancy package from Aer Lingus and would be most interested in becoming an electrician. I am aware of the 4 years apprenticeship involved and would use my redundancy to help fund my mortgage repayments/feed the family etc. Has any one in a similar situation made a career change to the trades? How have prospective employers viewed prospective employees without a working background or education that most school leavers interested in such a career would have??


----------



## MAC (5 Aug 2004)

*Apprenticeship*

A former colleague of mine with a technical background decided that he wanted to do something similar a couple of years ago. He was about the same age as you and from what I have heard he is delighted he took that route. The first year he learned very little as he would have been quite good on a DIY basis but as I said he seems to be delighted he made the move. 

Not sure exactly how he got someone to take him on as an apprentice. Maybe you should contact FAS in the first instance as they have to accredit apprentices (I think!)

MAC


----------



## Michael (5 Aug 2004)

*Trades*

Hi and fair play to you!

Can I ask you some questions before I give you my tuppence worth?

1. Did you consider a trade when you left school, and if so why did you not pursue it then?
2. Without being over specific, what experience have you had of working in the trades?
3. What capacity are you presently employed in?
4. Where do you see yourself in 4 years time (ie. employed or self employed (industry or construction))
5. Are you a DIY enthusiast?


----------



## brit (8 Aug 2004)

*Re: Trades*

Answer 1..No Michael I did not consider a trade on leaving school, Basically I attended a school that did not offer technical subjects and I was interested in another career at the time. 
Answer 2.. I would have a couple of summer laboring on the sites in London, nothing really relevant to the area I would like to get into.
Answer 3.. Currently a supervisor at a ticket sales/reservations desk in the airport with recent experience (15 months) in project work related to the airlines services development
Answer 4..I would like to become self employed as soon as possible and I have identified a growing market I would like to specialize in. I would also do a night course in business studies in conjunction with the apprenticeship  to develop this as soon as I qualified 
Answer 5.. Yes, I have done quiet a bit in my own house. woodwork, tilling, basic electrics, painting etc


----------



## Michael (8 Aug 2004)

*Niche market*

Hi, 

A lot can change in the 4 years you would be doing your apprenticeship. If this niche-market is general contracting, I would personally not recommend it as it can take years to build up a client base (recomendations etc.).

If it is a specific plan, whereby you have the capital and market knowledge, have you considered developing the business side and employing somebody (even if only for the hours needed)?

The reason I asked the questions was that some people go in to trades without actually realising the physical labour involved.


----------



## ajapale (9 Aug 2004)

Hi Brit,
I checked with our HR department and they said anyone who applies for apprenticeship will be considered and will go through the exact same recruitment process as anyone else. 
The company cannot discriminate because of age.
This is regardless of age. The oldest apprentice we have taken on was 23. Apprenticeships are managed by FAS so I suggest you contact them with a few to applying.
I hope this helps.
ajapale


----------



## cushtie (10 Aug 2004)

my brother in law did this in London. he was working for years in IT for British Airways and was made redundant so decided to go back to college of whatever the equivelant of FAS is over there.

He had a wife and a kid to support so it was a hard decision to make.

He found it very difficult to be in a class with a load of young fellas, most of them having no interest in being there. (He was around 35 at the time if not older) and aslo working evenings and weekends to make ends meet. He is finished now as far as I know so I suppose it can be done.


----------



## Dan The Man (7 Sep 2004)

Sounds like a great idea, take the redunancy and go for it.

The world will always need electricians, in good times and bad.

The construction industry can be very lucrative for the right tradesmen. It is also not as competitive as say being a doctor or lawyer.

I would be surprised if after 4 years you would be at the level to operate a self employed business, I would have thought about 10 years. You would also need to be certified by RECI (the standards authority) otherwise people would think you are a cowboy!

If you do get ambitous after 4 years, you can do night classes and become an engineer in about 2 years.

Irish trades are also recognised in most other countries.


----------



## neonitrix (9 Sep 2004)

I am actually considering this aswell - I am only 26 married and bought a new house last year, so am trying to sort out a situation where I can pay 1 years mortgage up front if possible, to take the strain off the first year of an apprenticeship.

I think I am right in that these are the rates of pay for electrical apprenticeship: www.fas.ie/fas_allowances...tices.html

Hope if works out for you 


Neonitrix


----------



## potnoodler (11 Nov 2004)

Hi brit and neonitrix,

don't mean to resurrect an old post, but genuinely interested on how you got on in your intentions.
Reason being is I'm in the same situation and seriously considering the same path.
Always had the interest there and now am in a position to to put in the four years to do the training for it.

any advice from anyone also appreciated


----------



## Dan The Man (11 Nov 2004)

The Dot Com Boom seems to have affected many careers as well. Lot of good IT people are struggling for work.

Most trades cannot be replaced by a computer!!!!!!


----------



## Marie (12 Nov 2004)

I'd advise keeping up your state pension contributions over the period of your retraining as missed years can affect the level of your pension when that time comes.   Enjoy yourself!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2004)

_Marie_ - I presume you mean via voluntary PRSI contributions if necessary?


----------



## Marie (13 Nov 2004)

Hmmm.... ClubMan, yes I think you've identified the Irish equivalent to the UK employer/employee contribution to National Health Insurance.  It's a long time since I was employed in Ireland and the system has changed........I changed career twice in adult life and subsequently lost 11 years of "stamps" which mean final state pension will be minimal.  It's an aspect of returning to adult education that the training/education institutes don't mention.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2004)

Note that voluntary PRSI contributions don't provide all of the benefits that "normal" PRSI contributions do. The main rationale for them seems to be to maintain retirement benefits.

I presume you know that if you don't qualify for a "full" contributory old age pension then you may qualify for a (means tested) non-contributory pension? See  for more on this.


----------



## brit (22 Nov 2004)

Hi potnoodler,

Well I had a stab at getting an apprenticeship but I think my timing was not great. Most of the bigger companies seem to recruit early in the summer in order to get their apprentices registered with there local FAS college, otherwise you could live in Dublin and have to commute or move to Dundalk (nothing wrong with Dundalk) to get your FAS training.
As my desire to change career was dependent on leaving Aer Lingus with a redundancy package and having an apprenticeship to go (which did not happen) I decided to stick it out with my existing career. But if the package comes up again (earlier) next year I will be out there having flogging myself again to any one who will listen

Good luck with your efforts

Brit


----------



## rogermure (26 Nov 2004)

If you are interested in working as an electrician why not try contacting some electrical contractors or Auto, Marine,electricians and asking if you could get some work experiance with them at weekends for example if you explain your interest to them it could work. On the other hand you could study in the evenings in Kevin street college who have many courses at the Electrical Technician level and these guys are in great demand at the higher paid level of the electrical industry. Electricians have to do theory exams anyhow and the end result is just a different exam. When the building boom ends the will be lots of electricians? It could be better for you study at this level and maybe even electrical engineering without going through the hardship of working on building sites etc on reduced pay for several years.I do hope this may be of help to you and wish you luck.
Roger


----------



## purple (6 Dec 2004)

As someone with a trade background it is my experience that people with  both management skills and a practical technical background are very rare and so very sought after. 
A job in one of the bigger electrical engineering firms sounds like a good idea as if you have project management experience and reasonable organizational/ computer skills (can come across well and write your own name) then you will do very well.


----------



## needachange (6 Jun 2007)

Hi 

I know you posted this along time ago but I am thinking of done and apprenticeship. I am 29 and have a well paid job that I don't like. I just wanted to know if you did the apprenticeship and would you reconmend it ?


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2007)

needachange said:


> I am thinking of done and apprenticeship


----------



## Firefly (6 Jun 2007)

Is there a possibility of training as an electician with Aer Lingus? They must have their own electicians...possible transfer to that dept and keep all/current salary & pension benefits in the mean time????


----------



## Firefly (6 Jun 2007)

Sorry....didbn't realise how old the Orig Post was...you're probably a millionaire already at this stage!!


----------



## el diablo (10 Jun 2007)

I wouldn't recommend becoming an apprentice electrician at the moment.    The country is overloaded (excuse the pun) with electricians and there's a huge amount of apprentices coming through the system...

When the construction industry inevitably slows down there will be a large amount of sparks out of work..


----------



## z108 (10 Jun 2007)

Cant they go to Australia and earn  2 grand a week there? I hear theres huge demand for them over there.


----------



## el diablo (10 Jun 2007)

Maybe 2 grand a week is an exageration.  are you taking dollars or euro?


----------



## wyomingbob (29 Jul 2007)

I began my electrical apprenticeship at age 50.  The contractor suffered some setbacks less than a year later, having to cut back from a dozen employees to just five journeymen.  My dream appeared to be over, but shortly after turning 52 I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program.  After 900 classroom hours and 8,000 OJT hours in residential, commercial and industrial settings, I graduated at age 56.
  Currently employed on an electrical crew at an oilfield -- running rigid conduit, installing motor control centers and process control devices, wiring PLCs, high voltage cable terminations, etc -- and enjoying every minute of it.
  My previous career in hospital administration spanned 23 years.  I hope to spend at least as long in the electrical industry. 
  I send my best to anyone wishing to change careers or pursue a dream.  Luck, desire and hard work are all it takes.


----------



## el diablo (29 Jul 2007)

wyomingbob said:


> I began my electrical apprenticeship at age 50.  The contractor suffered some setbacks less than a year later, having to cut back from a dozen employees to just five journeymen.  My dream appeared to be over, but shortly after turning 52 I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program.  After 900 classroom hours and 8,000 OJT hours in residential, commercial and industrial settings, I graduated at age 56.
> Currently employed on an electrical crew at an oilfield -- running rigid conduit, installing motor control centers and process control devices, wiring PLCs, high voltage cable terminations, etc -- and enjoying every minute of it.
> My previous career in hospital administration spanned 23 years.  I hope to spend at least as long in the electrical industry.
> I send my best to anyone wishing to change careers or pursue a dream.  Luck, desire and hard work are all it takes.



nice one bob,   I'm happy for you.  good luck.    I'm looking for work in the oil and gas industry (I'm also an electrician).   Any idea where I can get info?


----------

